# Copper HM King Betta



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried to pass this boy up, but I've wanted a copper king or giant for such a long time and I knew I would regret it if I didn't. I hadn't been to petco for a month and when I did see him he wasn't very active and looked very unhappy, I'm guessing he's been there for about 2 weeks . I felt bad for him, but new I shouldn't be spending $19 on a fish. I did try not to buy him, I left him there for 3 days in hopes someone else would buy him but when nobody did I decided I couldn't wait any longer. His fins aren't completely filled in yet so I expect him to get a little bigger and once he colors up I bet he'll look spectacular. 

The photo's aren't the best, since he isn't feeling too good I didn't want to stress him out taking him out to get better photos. He's not lethargic but is a little clamped and when I let him see a mirror he flared after about 10 seconds very half heartily. Poor guy.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

awwss poor boy...looks like some possibly fin rot on his dorsal. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lvandert said:


> awwss poor boy...looks like some possibly fin rot on his dorsal. I hope he feels better soon!


Yeah he does have a little bit, it's weird that it's starting as holes rather then on the edges.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've heard of that. Lots of people post freaking out about pin holes


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Copper, this boy here has positively identified Margaret as a Copper. Her color scheme is layed out identical to this lovely boys. Thanks for helping me out with that. I wish this fella the best.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

The color is just amazing with its metallic copper shimmering on its scales. If I'm not mistaken it is a rare type.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

*@Ivandert*
I've noticed those threads too, because I had no experience in it I didn't pay them much attention at the time. 
*
@ShirleytheBetta*
Your welcome, she's very pretty 

*@Bettanova2*
They had been very very rare and expensive in the early 2000's when the coloration became available but are now common. I see coppers pretty often, it's just the luck of finding a copper in the type of betta in the random mix at petco. 

When I first started seeing the kings last year(when I first discovered bettas aren't boring fish) they where pretty dull, but now I'm seeing more variety. If you look at the fish on aquabid they come in a large selection of colors, but I don't buy off aquabid so it was up to chance for me


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He is a pretty boy though. I've seen Kings at my petco for a while but its petsmart I've been leaning towards recently, they have dragon scaled bettas.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lvandert said:


> He is a pretty boy though. I've seen Kings at my petco for a while but its petsmart I've been leaning towards recently, they have dragon scaled bettas.


I sometimes find some really pretty boys at petsmart. I got that black melano rosetail/feather tail, and also the dragon rosetail in my avatar. I tend to like petco fish because they're bigger and often have great looking fins(in my area at least). Petco also carries dragons, they aren't labeled as dragons though. 

When I bought my king there was a really cool light copper dragon with black tipped yellow fins. He was so cool, but I was already set on this king


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah petco doesn't know their selling dragons  I've found a couple CT boys that I really wanted to get but I refrained from it. It is the only breed I dont have but I'm hoping my wild card breed might have some


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

those photo's are great. poor king  he'll get better soon, i know it.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

He is gorgeous even in his sad state, so I cannot wait to see him after he's had some TLC and great care. Good find!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

What a pretty boy! 

Looks like we're king-kin! Buying new halfmoon (copper?) kings on the same day xD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> What a pretty boy!
> 
> Looks like we're king-kin! Buying new halfmoon (copper?) kings on the same day xD


We're copper king-kin, that's so awesome! Pretty weird that it just happened to happen lol


----------

